# Watches for a jewelry store Advertisement.



## NoelNTexas (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## mmaria (Nov 28, 2013)

jmo

Why did you chose that green light for #1? It fits with #2 and #3 but not with #1. If you wanted consistency perhaps, make that green not so strong.

#2 have masking clues, needs some cleaning

but overall, well done


----------

